# People that live in perth WA plz help!!!!



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Any1 live in perth Australia plz help i need to know where i can buy any kind of shrimp to go with bettas. But mostly red cherry or ghost shrimp. Plz help


----------



## AKD1727 (May 19, 2011)

I'm from SA but I found these guys in Westminster: http://www.seaviewaquariums.com.au/

They have Cherry shrimp listed.

Otherwise, try ringing around your local aquarium stores


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ty for the help  my other lps didnt have any shrimp at all  ty again


----------



## AKD1727 (May 19, 2011)

No worries. Good luck


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey I'm from Perth too  its sad to say that the pet stores around here are low stocked on fishes and i cant find any female bettas for my new tank ._.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know there are some betta females at one of my LPS's they are $7.99 for 1 or $14 for 2. Its at petcity Morley, near the galleria.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was buying a heater there today


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

the only petstore near me only carry male bettas ._. which part of Perth do you live?


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I dont exactly live in perth just not far from it, i live on the outskirt of morley. Probably a 10-15min drive to north perth i think. if u know where the centro galleria is there is a pet shop called pet city it has females last time i went. Their in a soroety. I didnt really look at them much.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh yeah im more down south  I often go to Pet City too but they dont really cater to much of the aquarium needs  luckily one of the staff recommended me to a nice big aquarium shop that sell so much Bettas  and they even carry half moons  Im definately gonna get some for my tank when i finsh dividing it and some females for my sorority


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

They had halfmoons??!! Soo lucky u are, pet city stocks VTs and CTs while my other one also has doubletails but their like $22.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah petcity dont carry alot of betta fishes ._. thank god for that shop  but i think i might have to refrain myself from buying any bettas for a while ._. my pocket has a big hole in it


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol  i know wat u mean


----------

